# theCanon iP2770 will Blink 16x Orange. This is the case also afteryou reset the print



## ridwan1969 (Apr 12, 2013)

what to do if we see the canon ip 2770 printer lights blink 16 times the light is orange,

The initial symptoms

printer is turned on looks OK, but after the print command, The Canon iP2770 will Blink 16x Orange. This is the case also after you reset the printer iP2770.

Run the print command, you can print any jamming, then iP2770will blink 16x.
If you look 16x Canon iP2770 Blink Orange, meaning the colorcatrid iP2770 requiring reset (having runout).
problem solving
Press with a long time the Resume button until the GREEN light flashes, then release.
If the event continues iP2770 Canon 16x Orange Blink again,meaning the black cartridge also need reset (having runout)
Then you have to do up to four times or the number of cartridge: press the Resume button a little longer until the GREEN lightflashes, then release.
Canon iP 2770 printer which will print Blink Orange 16x your printcommand and iP2770 will be back Normal.


----------

